# My Bordeaux's



## Liteskye (Aug 10, 2009)

Sidney at 10 months old









Cooling off









Beryl









Daisy & Sidney


----------



## Ducky (Nov 23, 2008)

they are awesome!


----------



## plumo72 (Nov 2, 2007)

Wow lovely pics . Gorgeous dogs!


----------



## Liteskye (Aug 10, 2009)

Aww thank you so much. Trying to find my pics of mum and dad of pups, but go so many on disc its finding the right one lol


----------



## Michelle666 (Jun 12, 2008)

Oh my they are gorgeous! I can't wait for Sadie to get bigger, just hope she looks as good as yours do! We are hoping to show her aswell!


----------



## Liteskye (Aug 10, 2009)

Michelle666 said:


> Oh my they are gorgeous! I can't wait for Sadie to get bigger, just hope she looks as good as yours do! We are hoping to show her aswell!


Thank you so much. I've been showing Bordeaux's for a little over two years now, and so enjoy it. I'm running Beryl on for a little longer (she's pretty heavy boned, and of good substance, which is what I look for in a Dogue), as there are a few Champ Shows coming up I wouldn't mind entering her in. Her father just won Best in Breed at Paignton Championaship Show.

How old is your lovely Sadie? Have you got her into ringcraft? Excellent for her getting used to people going over her, and looking at her bite.


----------



## Michelle666 (Jun 12, 2008)

Liteskye said:


> Thank you so much. I've been showing Bordeaux's for a little over two years now, and so enjoy it. I'm running Beryl on for a little longer (she's pretty heavy boned, and of good substance, which is what I look for in a Dogue), as there are a few Champ Shows coming up I wouldn't mind entering her in. Her father just won Best in Breed at Paignton Championaship Show.
> 
> How old is your lovely Sadie? Have you got her into ringcraft? Excellent for her getting used to people going over her, and looking at her bite.


She is 13 weeks old today! We havn't sorted the ringcraft lessons yet, but we currently attend a fantastic puppy school - who train the Essex Show Dogs team! She is so well behaved, so I'm hoping we'll be ok in the ring. She has a good blood line, with Emberez Apollo being Grandfather.


----------



## Spaniel mad (Jul 17, 2009)

OMG i love em

I would love one of them but i dont think i could handle the slobber lol


----------



## Michelle666 (Jun 12, 2008)

Spaniel mad said:


> OMG i love em
> 
> I would love one of them but i dont think i could handle the slobber lol


Im just being introduced it...its definatly an eye opener when they come bounding towards you with what looks like shoelaces hanging out of their mouths. Not to mention the wind!!! Last night my OH had to leave the room it got so bad, and he's a bloke


----------



## Spaniel mad (Jul 17, 2009)

Michelle666 said:


> Im just being introduced it...its definatly an eye opener when they come bounding towards you with what looks like shoelaces hanging out of their mouths. Not to mention the wind!!! Last night my OH had to leave the room it got so bad, and he's a bloke


PMSL

They are beautiful dogs


----------



## cassie01 (Jul 11, 2008)

Spaniel mad said:


> OMG i love em
> 
> I would love one of them but i dont think i could handle the slobber lol


you might think im wierd but i dont mind dog slobber at all!!! but people spit makes me sick. especially the horrible noise before they do it!! yuk!!! im heaving just thinking about it. Urgghhhh


----------



## Liteskye (Aug 10, 2009)

I find that dogs drool much more than the bitch, as they don't have such long a jowl.


----------



## Liteskye (Aug 10, 2009)

cassie01 said:


> you might think im wierd but i dont mind dog slobber at all!!! but people spit makes me sick. especially the horrible noise before they do it!! yuk!!! im heaving just thinking about it. Urgghhhh


Don't think you weird at all, as I'm exactly the same when it comes to that sort of thing. I've even said something before now to people who have done this vile act :cursing:


----------



## Liteskye (Aug 10, 2009)

Michelle666 said:


> She is 13 weeks old today! We havn't sorted the ringcraft lessons yet, but we currently attend a fantastic puppy school - who train the Essex Show Dogs team! She is so well behaved, so I'm hoping we'll be ok in the ring. She has a good blood line, with Emberez Apollo being Grandfather.


Yes he's sired a few litters, but sadly you don't see many of his pups in the ring for some reason. I wish you all the best in the ring.

My pups dad in CH Tanakajd Szepe Zamorro


----------



## leoti (Dec 9, 2007)

Awwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww my lovely Beryl and Lord Sidders and the ever loving Daisy and there wonderful dad Zammie great picys Karen but am Biased as i know them all LOL


----------



## Luvdogs (Aug 15, 2008)

They are absolutely stunning  I so love these dogs. What are they like to live with?


----------



## Liteskye (Aug 10, 2009)

Luvdogs said:


> They are absolutely stunning  I so love these dogs. What are they like to live with?


Thank you so very much. They are superb to live with, and I wouldn't be without a Bordeaux in my life. They are a very loving, and loyal breed, but can be obstinate at times. I'm very proud of them all, and love my breed with a passion.

In the future I'm really hoping to be able to judge them at some point at shows.


----------



## Liteskye (Aug 10, 2009)

leoti said:


> Awwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww my lovely Beryl and Lord Sidders and the ever loving Daisy and there wonderful dad Zammie great picys Karen but am Biased as i know them all LOL


LOL Yes, he is a lovely dog, very laid back, which reminds me of Beryl. Think we noticed that at ringcraft.


----------



## Fleur (Jul 19, 2008)

Stunning pictures - they are all very beautiful.


----------



## Liteskye (Aug 10, 2009)

Thanks so much. Lovely of you to say so


----------



## Nicky09 (Feb 26, 2009)

They are beautiful very handsome huge dogs. I definately want one of these at some point when I have the room.


----------



## Spellweaver (Jul 17, 2009)

Beautiful dogs hun - but then you know I think that any way!


----------



## Liteskye (Aug 10, 2009)

Thanks girl's 

You'll see Beryl soon enough Spell. Entering her in Darlington, Driffield, and one other. Is it Midland/or Southern Counties?


----------



## Baby Bordie (Jun 21, 2009)

Awwww there so cute, i want i want i want! :001_wub:


----------



## Liteskye (Aug 10, 2009)

lol Thank you for saying so  They can be right little scally's, but love them to bits.


----------



## shezzy (Mar 8, 2009)

Love the pics. beautiful dogs


----------



## Spellweaver (Jul 17, 2009)

Liteskye said:


> Thanks girl's
> 
> You'll see Beryl soon enough Spell. Entering her in Darlington, Driffield, and one other. Is it Midland/or Southern Counties?


We're at Darlington and Driffield, so will deffo see her then.


----------



## Liteskye (Aug 10, 2009)

shezzy said:


> Love the pics. beautiful dogs


Thank you so very much


----------

